# Reboot Cycle After Months of a Working Upgrade?



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

I know continuous reboots has been often discussed, but have searched through and not found a case specifically like mine.

I have a TivoHD and performed a succesful upgrade with the windows based upgrade software to a 1TB western digital drive. I've been using the Tivo with no issues for around 4 months. i unfortunately don't know which version of software it's running and can no longer find out - although i would presume it's the latest that could have been pushed down to it from tivo.

Without any indications of other problems, my wife turns on the tv yesterday afternoon to find it's going through reboot cycles. no green screen, it runs through 'powering up' then goes to the 'almost there' screen for quite sometime before it blinks and cycles to return to 'powering up' again.

The tivo was being used earlier that morning with no problems. I've tried disconnecting the RF input to rule out the 'toxic channel' theory. Although i was doubtful of this since it should have been sitting on the same channel that was being watched earlier - or on a known recording channel.

I'm about to pull it apart, and hook the drive up to my pc.

what should i be using to analyze the drive, and what should i be looking for?

i'm fairly tech / linux savvy but need some initial direction. any theories would be very helpful as well.

thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Since you know Linux.
1: I would first check the TiVo's Logs.

2: Run the drive manufactures full diagnostics.

3: Try one of the  Kickstart  codes.


----------



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Since you know Linux.
> 1: I would first check the TiVo's Logs.
> 
> 2: Run the drive manufactures full diagnostics.
> ...


Well - 1st, i appreciate the reply.

1. tried accessing the logs booting with the latest msflive cd. oddly, i couldn't see any of my drives, tivo or otherwise. looking in fstab - it only showed my cdrom / floppy / etc. am i missing something there?

2. drive diags - downloaded and ran western digitals tools - haven't ran the exaustive test yet (hours long) but all the SMART based tests that run in 5 min or so came out clean.

3. kickstart codes - tried file system checks , clean, and software reloads. all commands executed, but upon reboot returned to the cycles.

since i couldn't get msflive to help me look at the logs, i used WinMFS to look at the drive. quite a bit of data from MSInfo - although i'm not sure what i would be looking for in there. it does say that the drive is quite full (7% free)

the data from MSInfo is below - anything jump out at you?
=========================================================
Mfsinfo (Drive 1)

Boot Page
Boot Page: root=/dev/hda4
Active Boot Partition: 3 Active Root Partition: 4
Backup Boot Partition: 6 Backup Root Partition: 7

MFS Super Header
state=0 magic=ebbafeed
devlist=/dev/hda10 /dev/hda11 /dev/hda12 /dev/hda13 /dev/hda14 /dev/hda15
zonemap_ptr=1121 total_secs=1951670272

Zone Maps
Z0:	type=0
map_start=1121 map_size=1 backup_map_start=589822
next_map_start=263266 next_map_size=6 next_backup_map_start=589816
zone_first=1122 zone_last=263265 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=793caf08 logstamp=1442409 num_bitmap=1
Z1:	type=2
map_start=263266 map_size=6 backup_map_start=589816
next_map_start=263272 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=589782
zone_first=589824 zone_last=138215423 zone_size=137625600 min(chunk)=20480
free=9297920 checksum=4adbf223 logstamp=1442412 num_bitmap=14
Z2:	type=1
map_start=263272 map_size=34 backup_map_start=589782
next_map_start=138219520 next_map_size=1 next_backup_map_start=138809343
zone_first=263306 zone_last=589777 zone_size=326472 min(chunk)=8
free=96352 checksum=1f617429 logstamp=1442409 num_bitmap=17
Z3:	type=0
map_start=138219520 map_size=1 backup_map_start=138809343
next_map_start=138481665 next_map_size=10 next_backup_map_start=138809333
zone_first=138219521 zone_last=138481664 zone_size=262144 min(chunk)=262144
free=262144 checksum=5d7941c8 logstamp=1442409 num_bitmap=1
Z4:	type=2
map_start=138481665 map_size=10 backup_map_start=138809333
next_map_start=138481675 next_map_size=34 next_backup_map_start=138809299
zone_first=138809344 zone_last=310718463 zone_size=171909120 min(chunk)=20480
free=10137600 checksum=9d72684c logstamp=1442409 num_bitmap=15
Z5:	type=1
map_start=138481675 map_size=34 backup_map_start=138809299
next_map_start=310728704 next_map_size=66 next_backup_map_start=310730686
zone_first=138481709 zone_last=138809292 zone_size=327584 min(chunk)=8
free=304592 checksum=766183ae logstamp=1442409 num_bitmap=17
Z6:	type=2
map_start=310728704 map_size=66 backup_map_start=310730686
next_map_start=0 next_map_size=0 next_backup_map_start=0
zone_first=310730752 zone_last=1951670271 zone_size=1640939520 min(chunk)=20480
free=122408960 checksum=adfce685 logstamp=1442412 num_bitmap=18

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3  Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 65.6G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 82.0G)
14 MFS MFS App by Winmfs [email protected] ( 1.0M)
15 MFS MFS Media by Winmfs [email protected] ( 782.5G)

Total SA SD Hours: 1040	Total DTV SD Hours: 908 7 % Free
Software: 9.4-01-2-652	Tivo Model: TCD652160


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

cat /proc/partitions should show you the partitions on the drive if not then boot a different version of MFSTools.

mtab and fstab really know nothing about the partitions on the drive you need to mount them manually see link above.

I do not notice anything out of sorts in the output.


----------



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Since you know Linux.
> 1: I would first check the TiVo's Logs.
> 
> 2: Run the drive manufactures full diagnostics.
> ...


ok, got msflive to work - i went ahead and copied all the logs that had readable txt to a usb stick so that i have them under windows. any particular log file better to pick through than others?


----------



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

found this in the 'tverr' log file - not sure what to make of it - it's the same sequence over and over whenever there were reboots
===========================================
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[314]: : (PNext, line 275 ())
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity MessageProcessor <314> strayed! (block timestamp 42713666603)
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: tcd 1 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: hpk Gen06 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: build b-9-4-mr @306048 2008.07.07-1557 release-mips [] 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: pack 9.4-01-2 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ab08000 /platform/lib/libmp3dec.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ab58000 /platform/lib/libcdsassetsentinelasf.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2aba0000 /platform/lib/libmomcds.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2abe8000 /platform/lib/libmomasf.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ac30000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ad10000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ad60000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ada8000 /lib/librt.so.1 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: read 0x2ae00000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: 0x02a880b0 0x0047be14 0x005a1028 0x0047f158 0x0047e888 0x0047e768 0x0047e44c 0x004848c8 0x006dd0c4 0x006c705c 0x0066adb4 0x00769444 0x006c324c 0x00707b2c 0x02a2ab30 0x02a313f8 0x02a67310 0x02a2c4b4 0x02a312c8 0x02a2cd58 0x02a42b6c 0x02a40ce0 0x02a419b4 0x02a3e7b0 
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity MessageProcessor <314>: assertion failure
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Aug 22 18:58:35 (none) Activity MessageProcessor[314]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

I Googled "Invoking rule 834" the results seem to indicate that something in the File system or data base is not right.

Only if the drive has passed the long diagnostics then Try Kickstart 57 - "MFS check" and 58 "MFS cleanup". Be prepared to wait a long time this forces the green screen and may take over a day on a large drive to complete.


----------



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

finished the exhaustive test with no problems to the drive.

i tried the 57 option before i pulled the drive out, and was prepared for it to be a long wait, but it seemed to only last maybe 10min or so before it rebooted again. 

i'll put the drive back in and try the 57 option again.

also going to try the original drive ( i keep them pristine just in case ) and see what it does. based on my hard drive tests i expect the same results, or maybe not if it's a database thing.

thinking ahead: i'm reading where alot of people have had to swap theirs out for a new/refurb for $49 + shipping? do you know anything about the conditions under which tivo does this? bought my unit new around the end of april this year. i have of course opened it, but how would they know, or does that even matter?

and thanks again for all your help!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

> Tmk Fatal Error: Activity MessageProcessor <314>: assertion failure


Too many activities? Did you try unplugging the network/phone and Cable Card(s) if any.


----------



## spaten (Aug 22, 2008)

HomeUser said:


> Too many activities? Did you try unplugging the network/phone and Cable Card(s) if any.


yes - tried both of those

i tried the 57 kickstart again, and had the same result - maybe 10min at the green screen before it would reboot again.

so i put the original drive back in to give it a go, and it fired right up, no problems.

so....... problem points to the drive, but the drive is physically fine. so it must be the data on the drive.

is there a way to do this database cleanup / check from within msflive or some other utility since the Tivo can't seem to complete it?


----------



## scoombs (Jun 23, 2002)

I have had good luck with using Spinrite on Tivo drives with physical issues. If it is an MFS or DB issue, will likely not help.


----------

